# Wrong display on memory type



## treoman (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi
I find that the memory type is wrong with my NVIDIA graphic card.
It should be 9500GT DDR3. (not GDDR3) 
It will show DDR2 instead of DDR3. I have checked with NVIDIA's engineer.
They told that developer need to update the header files from NVIDIA.
Anyone can help on this?
Thanks!


----------



## KainXS (Jul 12, 2009)

well maybe you bought a 9500gt that has ddr2, what is the memory clock on the card


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2009)

whats the markings on the memory chips? as far as i know all ddr3 technology memory on graphics card is gddr3


----------



## treoman (Jul 12, 2009)

It is new. The memory clock is 800Mhz and the memory part no. is Hynix H5TQ1G63BFR-12C.
According to NVIDIA engineer, this DDR3 memory is used on system memory modules.
But now, it change to use on graphic cards.
Moreover, they told that the old header files only contain SDR, DDR, DDR2 and GDDR3 but no DDR3. So, it will display DDR2 accordingly.
Therefore, update to new header files are needed to solve this issue.
Please help!


----------



## treoman (Jul 12, 2009)

Moreover, I heard from the engineer that it will have more and more graphic board will change to use DDR3 design. It is because of the cost to performance.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2009)

im sceptical ive never heard of any change in graphics memory
im waiting for more information


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2009)

What card is it? Make, model, and such.

If it is that part no. Hynix H5TQ1G63BFR-12C; then it is DDR3 SDRAM for graphics...

http://www.hynix.com/gl/search/result_product.jsp?menuNo=10&m=0&s=0&searchType=2&sc=DRAM-&rk=27&rn=DDR3%20SDRAM&div=36

http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/hynix/databook/34497-59117-_27.html

Came out in first quarter of 2009 per second link.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2009)

that looks like non-g ddr3 indeed. can you submit a validation and post your id so i can take a closer look?


----------

